

The Bastards Book of Regular Expressions - andymboyle
http://regex.bastardsbook.com/

======
cpursley
Cool. I learned more from the Bastards Book of Ruby than any other Ruby
resource. Wish it was updated more frequently....

<http://ruby.bastardsbook.com/> < great if you're learning Ruby and/or
interested in scrapping.

~~~
cpursley
P.S. - it would be nice to put these BBs up on github so we can fork and
suggest updates.

